# Started a new



## Lee Woodie (Oct 21, 2010)

project a 1947 B.F.Avery model-v maybe I'll get some time soon to photograph something except tractors


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 21, 2010)

very cool Lee .... can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 21, 2010)

Keep us posted on the progress, Lee.  Neat looking project.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks like a great project.  Keep us up to speed as you go!


----------



## carver (Oct 22, 2010)

Great looking start Lee,looks like you have a little better subject to work with this time.Good job!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 22, 2010)

*My 1947 Ready*

for paint body work done and primed


----------



## sgtgacop (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm sure I would have no problem tearing it apart but putting it back together would be a different story.  Good luck with it Lee.


----------



## leo (Oct 23, 2010)

looking good Lee


----------



## Browtine (Oct 23, 2010)

Nothin' wrong with pics of tractors! I love old tractors like this! I wish I could hang out and work on them with you. I used to do body work and paint. Enjoyed it until I got into "production" type collision repair. I much prefer restorations and "resto-mods" on old cars and trucks. Never done a tractor but I'd love to! 

Keep the pics comin' Lee!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 23, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Nothin' wrong with pics of tractors! I love old tractors like this! I wish I could hang out and work on them with you. I used to do body work and paint. Enjoyed it until I got into "production" type collision repair. I much prefer restorations and "resto-mods" on old cars and trucks. Never done a tractor but I'd love to!
> 
> Keep the pics comin' Lee!



well come on I've got 2 more coming


----------



## cornpile (Oct 23, 2010)

Well,if they look as good as the last one.The owners are going to be awestruck.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 23, 2010)

*Another one came in today*

Leroy droped his 1948 off


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 23, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Nothin' wrong with pics of tractors! I love old tractors like this! I wish I could hang out and work on them with you. I used to do body work and paint. Enjoyed it until I got into "production" type collision repair. I much prefer restorations and "resto-mods" on old cars and trucks. Never done a tractor but I'd love to!
> 
> Keep the pics comin' Lee!



I thought you were a chef


----------



## Browtine (Oct 23, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> I thought you were a chef



 I wish I were a chef!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 24, 2010)

Great start Lee - looking forward to the finished version!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 3, 2010)

*Leroys 1948 avery*



Lee Woodie said:


> Leroy droped his 1948 off



 When I started and finished it today


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 3, 2010)

*My 1947*

Avery about half way


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow!  You are sure turning those out quick!  Quality work Lee - fantastic finish!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 3, 2010)

wvdawg said:


> Wow!  You are sure turning those out quick!  Quality work Lee - fantastic finish!



Thanks Dennis for the comment maybe now I can finish mine before the tractor show next weekend in Cummings


----------



## Hoss (Nov 3, 2010)

You've been busy, Lee and the results are looking good.

Hoss


----------



## Browtine (Nov 4, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## No-Limit (Nov 4, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome job Lee!


----------



## carver (Nov 6, 2010)

Love the color of the "47" there Lee


----------

